# Amazon prime annual



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi all

Got a new Samsung uhd tv n wireless Playbase so looking for streaming music n 4K content. At £79 per annum seems good value?

Anyone tried it how good is the content and up to date films n programs etc?

Guess I could try free 3 month first?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I've had amazon prime for a few years now. Dont watch it that much, but do buy a lot so the free delivery pays for it's self.

Lots of good films and box sets om there. I dont use it for music (but do have it), I subscribe to apple for that.

But for £6.50 a month it's not really a lot is it.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

It's just like all the other services tbh, 10% good tele and 90% shite. They do have a habit of getting you hooked on a boxset and then not including the latest season in prime so you end up paying £30 for a season on top of your subscription if you want to carry on watching.. I've got both netflix and prime but I probs wont be renewing prime come December. Netflix has better choice for me but it's just down to taste.

One other thing I've noticed about prime is that they tend to charge more for prime products so you don't end up saving much on free next day postage.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

We've got Prime and for the exact same reason as Barry_m2, free delivery. My other half orders stuff nearly every day and the free postage comes in very handy. We very, very rarely watch anything on there though.
Like Ash says, Netflix has a better choice and there's been a ton of stuff we've watched on there.
I can't for the life of me fathom why we still have the full Sky package when we never, ever watch it and stream most stuff through a Firestick. Women always know best I guess. (At least that's what *she* says)


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Get rid of Sky @Stiff and you'll be able to keep the TT instead of lining Rupert's pockets :lol:

We have virgin media which I begrudgingly pay for with all the other subscriptions but it's much better value than sky. £50/month including tv, phone, internet and line rental


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, I've put my foot down this time (then eased it gently off her throat so she could reply, croakily). Sky's going.
And if she doesn't kerb her wasteful spending habits, she will be too.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the input. I have sky but thinking of upgrading to Q in the new year. No cable in our area


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ashfinlayson said:


> We have virgin media which I begrudgingly pay for with all the other subscriptions but it's much better value than sky.


I'd rather pay the extra money to Sky than have to use that VM box though...

Maybe I'm fussy, but every time I'm forced to use their badly designed, inconsistent UI and thoughtlessly laid out remote control, it drives me nuts. I could never pay for that.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Amazon prime - The TV is ok, maybe not quite as good as netflix, but it does have the Grand Tour!

Amazon Music is actually really good, i refuse to pay to download music so used to use Spotify free version... Now i use amazon music and really can't complain! I have plenty of songs available offline on my phone, which works seamlessly with the car and the bluetooth speaker in the garage so it keeps me happy!

For shopping, the free next day delivery has proved helpful at various times and convenient the rest of the time.

I'm lucky in respect to my partner gets a student deal, £39 for 18 months, we recently renewed and i would have been more then happy to pay the full whack had we needed to.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks all, It does seem like decent value at about £6.60 a month for music and tv plus free delivery is a bonus


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

The free delivery was great a few years ago when they used delivery companies that had half a clue about parcel delivery, now nearly all of it is Amazon Logistics, who manage to make Herpes and Yodel look professional.

Had 4 deliveries last week and AL screwed up 3 of them, the only good thing is that each time you complain they add another month free to your subscription.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> The free delivery was great a few years ago when they used delivery companies that had half a clue about parcel delivery, now nearly all of it is Amazon Logistics, who manage to make Herpes and Yodel look professional.
> 
> Had 4 deliveries last week and AL screwed up 3 of them, the only good thing is that each time you complain they add another month free to your subscription.


To be fair i've never had a problem and couldn't believe they delivery Sundays too!!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Yep, I've put my foot down this time (then eased it gently off her throat so she could reply, croakily). Sky's going.
> And if she doesn't kerb her wasteful spending habits, she will be too.


I ditched Sky this time last year and just got a freesat box, never looked back, it's just absolute crap on Sky and you pay stupid amounts to watch it all. Can still pause and record tv when needed. I use Netflix and Amazon for films and tv shows when need be, and I use Plex for locally stored films. All via apps built into the TV.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> > We have virgin media which I begrudgingly pay for with all the other subscriptions but it's much better value than sky.
> ...


Agreed the GUI on the Tivo box is a bit clunky but I guess I'm used to it after 6 years of VM. At the time though, it wasn't much worse than the sky+ GUI but it had stacks more HD space and you could record extra channels simultaneously. The apps on my Tivo are 100% shite and I use the ps4 as a set top box for netflix, prime, iplayer etc. But then my TV is 6 years old too, I imagine most have smart TVs and you would use those apps on your tv instead of set top box anyway.

Sky is still a rip off,the broadband isn't up to much either and reception is shocking in bad weather.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't remember a time when any Sky STB UI has been worse than the corresponding VM box. And believe me, I have used them more than most (professionally, and at home).

TiVo certainly _looked _flashier than the Sky+ (and old Sky+HD) UI, and had more functionality, but I'm not talking about the bells and whistles. I'm talking about basic stuff, like the frustratingly inconsistent navigation paradigms scattered throughout the TiVo UI (which VM inherited and were admittedly unable to do anything about).

As for the remote, I genuinely can't understand how the TiVo 'peanut' won awards in the US (that's not strictly true - I could sort of understand it when I saw the general state of remote control design over there). It is a truly awful piece of visual and mechanical design. If people ever knew the level of detail that went into designing the original Sky remote layout they'd probably be amazed that someone went to that much trouble, but it shows. There were very few remotes out there that let you control something so easily and accurately with one hand, and without having to look at the buttons. Modern remotes achieve the same by removing most of the buttons and forcing you to do everything with multiple navigation key presses, but that just shifts the complexity from the remote to the UI.

Yeah, I'm a STB nerd... get over it.


----------

